# is this a sick Boesemani Rainbow?



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I sure hope someone can help with this one....
last week my Son brought home what APPEARS to be a not too healthy Boesemani Rainbow.
It came from his 2 gallon tank at his Mom's. Look at the pictures and you know about as much about this fish as I do... I BELIEVE it's a Boesemani Rainbow... it's almost 3 years old and has spent it's entire life in a 2 gallon tank. (neither mom nor son are experienced fishkeepers... ) I have to assume there have been NO water changes, only tap water top off's. plastic plants, etc. 
The fish does not show any outward behavioral signs of disease or illness, (it's been eating, swims upright,) but it DOES seem to show signs of 'pineconing' / raised scales... (possibly indicating Dropsy) but they're mostly on the GILLS and HEAD, not in the abdomen. the coloring is quite subdued... as you can see. 
it also has some sort of funk on it's lips.... which SEEMS to be gradually going away after roughly 7 days in my QT.
I've got it in a 10 gal QT tank, (THINK it's a girl... not very colorful) 
Can anyone familiar with these tell me if this one looks healthy? normally I would think it's just been neglected and is now on it's way back to being healthy and happy but the odd scales are freaking me out just a bit.
Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

THAT IS NOT A BOESMANI. I can't say definitely but it looks fine from the pictures. most rainbows like to be in groups so being by it self might be a little unhappy. There are some websites just about rainbows that you could possibly ID your fish from. Also rainbows can be very showy or not depending on mood and I had some that never looked good in my tank but when I gave them back to my LFS they looked way better. Just to put a guess out there for you it could be an Australian rainbow, they are pretty common rainbow in lots of LFS including petsmart. The scale part is normal as far as I know but the stuff on the mouth sounds like something that you should watch. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

that DOES make me feel quite a bit better, Thanks freshyleif! 
I'm starting to think this may be a Sepik Rainbowfish... The individual genus isn't that important to me, (although I LOVE a good mystery  ) 
as soon as I'm comfortable that the poor thing isn't sick I'll see if the LFS wants it... I KNOW they prefer to be in groups, and this one got to be four inches long (in a TWO GALLON TANK... ) the fish was almost HALF the length of the tank.. 
as much as I'd love a tankful of these guys they are a bit big for my tastes.... (I prefer MANY LITTLE fish in a big tank... ) 
I'll keep a close eye on the funky mouth and will report back if I see anything glaring.

Thanks again at least for calming my fears!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Most Rainbows are OK with harder water, and often some salt. You might try adding a little Epsom salt and some sodium chloride to help with the symptoms of dropsy. 
One recipe that I have seen has as much as 1 tablespoon of NaCl per gallon, plus 1/2 tablespoon of Epsom salt per gallon. Perhaps work up to that over several days?

Not to be an alarmist, but just to be sure... 
http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388mycoarticle.pdf


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for that Link, Diana... scary but a good read. 
fortunately NONE of what was described there was indicated on the fish 

I'm HAPPY to report the little bugger is happier than I've ever seen.
Scales all look good now, ALL the funky fungus looking stuff is gone. 
it seems happy as a pig... um... happy as a CLAM  
looks like I need another tank.  I won't keep this one all by itself.
Thanks again both Diana and freshyleif.


----------

